# Pregnant doe...is this normal?



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a pregnant mini nubian...this will be her 1st time kidding..I'm almost positive she is due around Jan 7th. This a.m. I went out to bring my does in their pasture & noticed that she was extremely swollen, which I know is normal since she is due soon but after she ran down to the pasture, I noticed a thick (glob) discharge showing (not dripping). It almost has a yellowy color to it..is it normal since its not white, or does yellow mean infection or something else? My other does have done this but its always whiter & usually do it before labor so I don't know if she was bred earlier, somehow??
Unable to attach photos from my tablet..sorry for all of the gross details


----------



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

Finally able to attach pic


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Completely normal for how far along she is.


----------



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

Good to hear!! Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.


----------

